# using a jointer



## Newbe (May 29, 2010)

I am trying to set up my delta 6"jointer and seem to be having a problem getting a straight edge on a 3/4 inch thick pine board, I end up with a bowed edge being narrower at both ends and high in the middle. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong. I tried to set the knives and table tops up as accurately as I could.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

If you're cutting thin at the trailing and leading edge, your out feed table is probably tilted up at the out feed end. Adjust it back to coplanar with the infeed table, then set your knife height, then check it again.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

maybe some help here, it sound slike the tables are not co-planer to each other.
http://www.wwgoa.com/master-the-jointer

http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Setting_jointer_tables_coplaner


----------



## Newbe (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replys. Went back into the shop and aligned the tables as parallel as I could and reset blade height, this made a huge improvement in a jointed edge .
Thanks again


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

And always remember to joint the concave (not the convex) side.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Also being sure that the out feed table is as close as possible to the height of the knives at their highest point.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Pretty good article.
http://www.newwoodworker.com/basic/usejntr.html

And another

http://www.newwoodworker.com/jntrprobfxs.html


----------

